# how to run .jar games in PC?



## Juven

I just downloaded some java games n want to know how to open them?

And also what is this .sisx extension?(also another game file)
how to open it?

Thanks.


----------



## Kesava

i have downloaded .jar (java) games to put on my mobile.

i think thats all its for.

not a pc game


----------



## Juven

wots about .sisx file? How to run it?


----------



## Kesava

Software installer file for devices that use the Symbian OS 3rd Edition; includes Nokia cell phones and Palm PDAs; similar to a .SIS file, but is only compatible with devices running Symbian 9.1 and later.

so basically software for yout phone, can be opened with nokia pc suite.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, .jar are games for a phone, I doubt they'll work on a PC...


----------



## Rambo

http://myforum.lasyk.net/showthread.php?t=7404

It can be done. I've done it before too.


----------

